# Eminem Is The Shit



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 30, 2009)

im pretty sure u all heard this but i cant stop listening to it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeH_jdUpfp0


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 30, 2009)

one of the best rapper alive (MM)
[youtube]IeH_jdUpfp0[/youtube]


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 30, 2009)

yes sir he crashed the hell outta of that song


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 30, 2009)

i prefer ems older work! hes talented though.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 30, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> i prefer ems older work! hes talented though.


hey i feel u bro my fav album from him wuz the marshall mathers lp. but i mean he is still cold to me


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 1, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> hey i feel u bro my fav album from him wuz the marshall mathers lp. but i mean he is still cold to me


 
i agree mmlp was the best hes ever done


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Permabuzz said:


> i agree mmlp was the best hes ever done


hell yea..............


----------



## Olde English Drunk (Oct 3, 2009)

I used to like him when he first came out*


----------



## Olde English Drunk (Oct 3, 2009)

I shit in his daughter before


----------



## stalebiscuit (Oct 3, 2009)

hes an angry white rapper from detroit

other than see him get mad about his self-inflated ego......nothing for me to enjoy


----------



## Olde English Drunk (Oct 3, 2009)

stalebiscuit said:


> hes an angry white rapper from detroit
> 
> other than see him get mad about his self-inflated ego......nothing for me to enjoy


 wiggers do suck i agree with that


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Olde English Drunk said:


> I shit in his daughter before


u shit in his daughter be4????????????? wtf does that mean


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

stalebiscuit said:


> hes an angry white rapper from detroit
> 
> other than see him get mad about his self-inflated ego......nothing for me to enjoy


and wut do yall listen to? rock?


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 3, 2009)

Eminem is wacc as fuc


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 3, 2009)

His first stuff was funny, but after that It seemed like a lot of " I don't care what you think I am" " please talk shit about me because I thrive on it" kind of thing.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 3, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> and wut do yall listen to? rock?


I do, why?


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> I do, why?


are they not mad white ppl from were ever there from rockin about wut ever they rock about


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3178981]Eminem is wacc as fuc[/QUOTE]
hell no super trippin


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 3, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> are they not mad white ppl from were ever there from rockin about wut ever they rock about


..that totally made sense.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> His first stuff was funny, but after that It seemed like a lot of " I don't care what you think I am" " please talk shit about me because I thrive on it" kind of thing.


yea i agree with that but shit wut ever can keep him going to do wut he does let it be


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 3, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> ..that totally made sense.


thank u bro


----------



## budsmoker71 (Oct 3, 2009)

hell yea em is the shit


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 3, 2009)

What was all that shit about a fued between Eminem and ICP all about anyway?


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 4, 2009)

man too be honest im not sure but i heard em had a party for his first ever album the slim shady ep. and he put icp name on a flier and icp didnt like it and told em to fuck off and thats how it happend but im not sure or it went sum thin like that they talk about it on youtube


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 4, 2009)

Eminem is my fav rapper. i have every album ever since the slim shady lp. this is probly my favorite song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nl4nzUrp7E


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 5, 2009)

naw my fav is marshall mathers


----------



## DeepSlip (Oct 8, 2009)

we all liked him when he came out.nowadays music is mostly crap yea


----------



## reeferob (Oct 8, 2009)

I love Eminem. But nothing about this rap verse strikes me as incredibly awesome, ill, unique , or whatever! The raps on his newest release kill this song!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

icpistheshit said:


> fuck eminem


Nice 1st post. 

I am not going to agree with this guy Em has worked hard and deserves what he has achived, along the way sued by his own mother- what a paracite, but I cannot say he is "The shit" of hip-hop.

Here is a list I have made they are dedicated to the hip-hop cause- the realist and illest the game has seen. *No drama here this is my opinion and your thread peace.*

https://www.rollitup.org/music/76914-rap-12.html


----------



## smokobot (Oct 14, 2009)

Olde English Drunk said:


> I shit in his daughter before


 rofl thats gutsy old english


----------



## seaofgreenpatientgroup (Oct 14, 2009)

yes i agree, slim shady lp is a great album.


----------

